# Hyge



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to get some hgh. I can get hyge green, yellow or black tops. Can anyone recommend the best of these or are they pretty much the same?

I personally prefer Rips or Ansomone but can only buy in bulk but can't afford.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you are going for hyge you need to make sure they are Hygene rather than .cn, which are fakes. The legit ones are normally 8iu green tops and 10iu black tops. As far as I am aware the yellow tops are all .cn, which may or may not contain GH.

Check under the logo on the bottom right of the attached screenshots. Hygene is legit and .cn is fake.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Agree with the above, just "Hygene" quoted on the box and green tops on the vials, anything else is fake, it may contain GH but isnt actually the original product.


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

Are these legit?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sevn said:


> Are these legit?


 They are Hygene Not cn So should be legit. Use scratch Panel To find out.


----------



## Nell82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol I made mistake of boshing my £s out on .Asia stuff !! Not even gonna touch it. Getting sent back asap


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Do these look genuine ?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, except they are out of date


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Real hygetropin isn't even available anymore but you got the Hygene which is a brand copy but works with good results at least it did for me two years back


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fina said:


> Yes, except they are out of date


 lol he says they are the exact same, id bloody hope so! except in date ha


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

We're your lids like this ?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ginnus21 said:


> I need to get some hgh. I can get hyge green, yellow or black tops. Can anyone recommend the best of these or are they pretty much the same?
> 
> I personally prefer Rips or Ansomone but can only buy in bulk but can't afford.


 Do you rate the Rips. I can grab them but have not been able to confirm any recent reviews on them


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

And these....?

Green tops, .cn inside, but .com.cn box.

View attachment 132626


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you rate the rips @Dark sim


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Do you rate the rips @Dark sim


 Can't comment on them havent used, been using ansomone for last 2 months.


----------



## Honestdave (Jul 18, 2016)

Enda said:


> Do these look genuine ?


 Newbie and just joined as have the same and took me lots of research and eventually realised you need to scratch top right under verification code to see it as thought was blank! Then went on site recommended and verification code was real which made me happy as been leaving the red welts still after three weeks ! The knat bite syndrome everyone keeps mentioning. Got 4 boxes this stuff so going to keep on and hope the welts subside as can't keep up for much longer and still reading some guys saying they are fake but after 3 weeks on 3iu a day the wrinkles are looking better and joints feeling little achey so fingers crossed I'm good and hope same for you Enda ! .


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Honestdave said:


> Newbie and just joined as have the same and took me lots of research and eventually realised you need to scratch top right under verification code to see it as thought was blank! Then went on site recommended and verification code was real which made me happy as been leaving the red welts still after three weeks ! The knat bite syndrome everyone keeps mentioning. Got 4 boxes this stuff so going to keep on and hope the welts subside as can't keep up for much longer and still reading some guys saying they are fake but after 3 weeks on 3iu a day the wrinkles are looking better and joints feeling little achey so fingers crossed I'm good and hope same for you Enda ! .


 Yeah Im getting the same red spots and itchiness but hoping that subsides after a week or 2, only 1 week on these so far at 3~4iu 5 days on 2 off. I didnt bother with the verification code as the boxes arent sealed, so the outer box could have been swapped etc...

Im getting all the sides tho so hoping they are legit. Especially the numb feeling in the hands, no composition change yet tho but that takes months to see an effect.


----------



## Honestdave (Jul 18, 2016)

Enda said:


> Yeah Im getting the same red spots and itchiness but hoping that subsides after a week or 2, only 1 week on these so far at 3~4iu 5 days on 2 off. I didnt bother with the verification code as the boxes arent sealed, so the outer box could have been swapped etc...
> 
> Im getting all the sides tho so hoping they are legit. Especially the numb feeling in the hands, no composition change yet tho but that takes months to see an effect.


 Three weeks in but staying now on only 3iu as 50 and just want to stay lean and regain some youth before I'm to old and wrinkly but have noticed slight change already in my battered old face lol and joints are aching even on this small dose so fingers crossed it's the real deal and welts ease off as got cheap from a friend who brought back from Turkey himself and has retired from this life with his new family and under orders to stop all pinning so bonus for me! All the best on your own mate and thanks for the reply .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sevn said:


> Are these legit?


 Yes mate.


----------

